# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Retro

## kaspich

Pirms viss shis aiziet veesturee/nebuutiibaa/pazushanaa, iemetiishu 20+ gadus vecu veesturi. Paaris projektus, lai var saliidzinaat, kaada tehnologjiskaa u.c. veida izaugsme: kompoentu pieejamiiba, MCU, programriiki, utml. peedeejos 20 gados diezgan nemanaami notikusi.
Iekaartu PCB un konstrukciju foto nav. Ibo, tie bija laiki, kad smartphone veel nebija. Telefonos nebija kameru. Ja nemaldos, Nokia 3110 tikai radaas, top telefons bija lielais 2110 klucis.

Bija paraadiijies Microchip flashojamais 16C84, pirmais un uz to briidi vieniigais modelis.

Tas bija laiks, kad ar chaljiem buuveejaam shaadus/taadus gaismu efektus.

Tad nu pirmaa apskataamaa taa laika sheema/konstrukcija.

Bija nopeerkamas 120V 250W halogeenu lampas ar reflektoriem, vajadzeeja baroshanu. paardesmit kHz PWM taisiit - tas bija kocmoc [nebija ne tranju, ne chipsetu, ne ferritu - nekaa nebija], taisiiju kaa alja faazu vadiibu [preciizaak - tika izgriezts fragments, kur U bija paaraak liels].



niansiites, ar ko naacaas ciiniities:
naacaas taisiit aareju WDT. Naacaas likt papildus trigeri, jo gadiijaas 84 partijas, kas gljukoja, spanim [leenaam] paraadoties - TRIS regjistri nekorekti uzstaadiijaas.
Q9 veido improvizeetu ADC, kas meera Uin [jo 84tajam ADC nebija, kaa atceramies].
Modulis nodroshinaaja soft start, Uout stabilizeeshanu, I protect, lampas kontroli, Fin kontroli.
Q2 bija undervoltage/overvoltage kontrolei.
Softs rakstiits ASM, bet peec UV dzeshanas pieredzes - bija pilniigaa izprieca.

p.s. sheemaa var labi redzeet, cik nemaakuliigi izveidota jaudas kaskaade. KP707 gate virknee pat R nav [kas kaa fuse nostraadaatu]. Rezultaataa - ja izsita KP707 gate, visa sheema aizgaaja pa gaisu.
Tajaa laikaa - ciparnieku oscilju [pat analogo ar ''atminju''] nebija, attieciigi -  notesteet, kaa jaudas gals uzvediisies iisaa gadiijumaa, nevareeja. Tagad - uzliec one shot, nosimulee situaaciju,un  - voilaa. izdari secinaajumus. nebija arii taads budzets, lai varetu sapirkt kaudzi ar jaudas tranjiem un vnk testeetu. Rezultaataa - iiso tas jaudas gals reaali netureeja. 

Diemzheel, lampas mehaaniski bija shausmiigi neizturiigas - taa izraadiijaas lielaakaa probleema.


Tam pasham priboram vajadzeeja smuki groziiit DC motoriiti muuzikas ritmaa.



arii te naacaas mudriit ADC [pocis aatruma reguleeshanai]: Q105 un Q106.
RA0/RA1 - otrs ADC, analizee Uin [skanjas ''basus''].
Te gan paraadaas PWM ar 20KHz frekvenci - izejas kaskaade straadaa BD rezhiimaa. Dzineejam ir forseeta paatrinaashanas/bremzeeshana.

Kas veel bija [skatos sheemu, meegjinu atcereeties]:
parastaas pretestiibas: +/-10%, peldeeja ne pa jokam;
kaut kaadas pulse/surge jaudiigaas - par taadaam i sapnjot nevareeja. pat wirewound dabuut nevareeja.
Elektroliiti +/-50% reaali bija sastopami, ar zveeriigaam nopluudes I.
4N35 - tas jau bija smalki! Ibo, RU razhojuma optroni taisiija riktigus suudus [milziigas paarejas kapacitaates, nopluudes straavas, nekaadi izolaacijas U].

----------


## kaspich

Scroller.

Teema - njemam parastu prozhektoru [PAR54/64], liekam priekshaa suuduku, kas skrolle kraasu filtrus. Attieciigi - ieguustam te sarkanu, te zilu prozhektoru.



Shis te, neskatoties uz tizlu mehaaniku, tina to lentu 2..3 reizes aatraak kaa jebkursh kapitaalistu apparatus. 16 kraasas paartina nepilnaas 2 sekundees, ja pareizi atceros.
2 gab. 84tie: viens dekodee DMX, apkalpo klavu un indikaaciju, otrs - vada stepper.
Taa kaa 84tajiem kaaju bija maz, naacaas goroditj papildus regjistrus kaaju audzeeshanai.

DMX korekti lasiija visus frame, bija 3 liimenju menu [ar visaadaam kalibreeshanaam].
Stepperim bija 3 bitu improvizeeti DAC - mikrosoljiem; forseeta akseleracija un bremzeshana, eco rezhiims.
Papildus: 230V 1kW dimmer pasham lukturim.

Abi MCU bija piedziiti pilni. 2virzienu datu apmainju u.c. lietas naacaas n reizes optimizeet, lai iesliistu atminjaa.

----------


## kaspich

Te jau advanceetaaks probors:
DMX vadiiba, 4 stepperi:
pan
tilt
color
gobo
+dimmer

dalja sheemas:


84tais DMX apstraadei, 2 gab. UV dzeeshamie - vadiibai un solju dzineeju groziishanai. Mikrosoljiem paraadaas aareejs DAC - pa smalko! Tehnologjisks izraaviens  :: 
Dzineeju jaudas gals - arhaisks [kaadu nu toreiz vareeja dabuut] - MCU kaajas nepietiek, atkal paraadaas regjistri...

Moralj sei basnja - ar shodienas resursiem/komponentiem/programriikiem - pilniigi cita arshana!

----------


## Jurkins

Nja, nostaļģiju uzdzini. Tā kā škrobe rauj, ka pats apstājos kaut kādā 1988-tajā uz K155IR13 advansētā  ::  "skrejekļa". Pēc tam gan nopirku krievu grāmatiņu "programmirovaņije mikrokontroļorov" un pāris reizes paniekojos ar UV dzēšamo to ļi MK48, to ļi ar MK51, vairs neatceros. Ehhh!  ::

----------


## kaspich

es atradu sheemas, kur man ir DIVU liimenju regjistri, lai dabuutu vajadziigo izvadu skaitu. 1.mais regjistrs nosaka, kuram no otraa liimenja regjistriem tiks mochiiti dati!
tb., shobriid ko taadu jaunajai paaudzei pat saprast gruuti - kaa tas ir, kad ir viens MCU. kaads ir, taads ir. 

tak vispaar taa nabadziiba ar komponentiem, kas bija. manaa izpratnee - lietojamie:
iz mazajaam diodeem: KD522. iz njipraakaam: KD213.
iz mazajiem tranjiem/zemfrekvencniekiem: KT3102/3107. CCCP cilveekam - pietiks. no lielaakiem: KT814..817. 818/819 blekja korpusos? tas jau bija smaalki.
laukji? KP301..303? ok. 305 ar izoleeto aizvaru? parametru izkliede nezheeliiga.
OPampi? 548UN1? 157.seerija [zagta]? 140.taa?
Kad paradiijaas kaut kaadi KP707, KP855, KT8101/8102.. tas jau bija woow periods!
Visa shii staasta moraale - ar tiem paaris suudiem bija jaataisa lietas, kas straadaa. Ar shodienas iespeejaam - uztaisiit var dajebko! Viskrutaakajaa liimenii!

----------


## Elfs

Tad sanāk ka apgalvojums: pats sliktākais importa tranzistors ir labāks par pashu labāko padomju tranzistoru.....ko klasstu vienmēr kad runa iet par darba kultūru ir pilnīgi reāls fakts ?!

----------


## kaspich

krievi pashi jau tehnologjiskos procesus iipashi neizstraadaaja. vismaz ne ievieshanai seerijveidaa [militaaristiem, varbuut, kas labaaks tika]. njeema un tupa zaga. iepirka lietotas iekaartas no soc valstiim. njeema novecojushus tehnologjiskos procesus [vecu izstraazhu nospertus] un proveeja atkaartot.
rezultaataa - tranjiem h21 reizes 2..3 mazaaks, nopluudes I reizes 10..100 lielaaks, razbross - nenormaals. Bet - vismaz kaut kas ir.
Taa situacija bija liidziiga kaa tagad mums un Ziemeljkorejai. Nu, piem., paartikas, vieglaas ruupniecibas jomaa - bildes internaatos var atrast.

Valsts krutaakajaa veikalaa RLC bija sekojoshi:
katrai precei paraugs, un cena blakus.
Tranju vitriinaa: chupa ar MP germaaniju. Piemeeram, MP38A paraugs, MP38B paraugs, u.t.t.
KT315 ar suudiigaako burtu. reizem paraadiijaas KT361. 
KT803. reizeem: KT808 ar suudigako burtu.
kopaa.. nu, kadi 30 tranji vareeja buut.

paardesmit mikrenes/logjikas. kaut kaada 133/155 seerija , pilniigs sviests [no tipveida logjikas LA3, varbuut, bija, paareejais - kaut kaa eksotika, ko nah nevienam nevajadzeja].

Diodes? D242, D243 ar dazhaadiem burtiem.

OPampi? 140UD1. 548UN1 [tajaa bija 48!!! tranzistori, veel tagad atceros]. 

Ielas preteejaa pusee Radiotehnika firmas veikals. Reiz biju klaat, kaa Aarija 105 pievedumaa gaaja. Vechi rinda staav - jebkura prece bija deficiiits.
Paardeveejs panjem 1.kasti, atrauj valjaa, iesleedz. Disks negriezhaas. Norauj disku - siksnas nav, motors griezhaas. Panjem naakosho kasti. Disks negriezhaas. norauj disku - siksna ir, motors staav. Paarmet siksnu pirmajam. Disks nu griezhaas. Bet, kjiilee tonarms. Kasti nomet pie kaajaam. Njem tresho. Kopaa no chetriem vienu savaaca. Paliigs nederiigaas kastes nes uz kladovu [pa labi no letes bija], krauj defektaino sadaljaa.

Prasmiigajaas rokaas kaste muuzhiigi staaveeja. pilna ar KT838. lietoti, braakjeeti. tagad kaadam var ienaakt praataa, ka veikalaa paardod lietotus+nokautus tranjus?
vechi regulaari ar testeri paarzvaniija, kaut ko atrada.

muuzhiigi plauktaa [labaa puse, apaksheejais plaukts] bija U101 izejas modulji. staabeljiem. ambaalji zavodaa nespeeja davest ne shemu, ne testa/palaishanas proceduuras liidz tam, lai beigtos taa nost kaushana.

To murgu nevar izstaastiit. pat fotograafijas, ja buutu, to situaaciju nespeetu atteelot. Tas ir jaaizjuut!
Taapeec tagad, kad lielaakaa dalja nespeej detaljas sadabuut, nespeej sheemu atrast internaatos, nespeej normaali padomu pajautaat - vnk pumpas no taadiem tizlenjiem metaas  :: 



tiiri skaitljos, aptuveni/ar kaartu. RLC vs Farnell [piem., tranju un pasive skaits peedeejaas desmitgadees kapitaalismaa nav mega audzis. bipolaaro izstraade vispaar staav uz pauzes jau seen]:

bipolaarie: 35/6000
laukji/mosfeti: 10/16000
diodes: 15/17000
ICs: 30/87000

jaa, kaads teiks - Farnell meedz dubleeties poziicijas. jaa, ir taada lieta... izdalam Farnell ciaru ar 2. Tas gan nemaina situaaciju.

----------


## sasasa

Jā, nostaļgiju toč uzdzini. Es tagad, tā domājot, pat īsti aptvert nevaru KĀ 80-tajos bija iespējams sadabūt visa tās detaļas, kas nebija veikalos. Bet BIJA iespējams. Bez kāda interneta un cita plaši pieejama informācijas avota, nez no kurienes biju izzinājis kas kurā rūpnīca ir, tika sameklēti cehi meistari vai brigadieri, kas par labam naudiņām bija gatavi notirgot detaļas veseliem iepakojumiem. Dažās rūpnīcās vienkārši nekaunīgi gāju cauru caurlaidei un un tad tur iekšā vandījos un meklēju visu ko man vajadzēja. Eh... Tas tomēr bija interesanti un aizraujoši. 
Un tad daudzus gadus vēlāk jau uzradās detaļu tirdziņš (Centralajā tirgū). Uh.. Tas jau bija mega kruta  ::

----------


## martell

Visu cieņu par tādām shēmām iz 90-o vidus. Es pats arīdzan tālāk par "programmējamo" IR13 netiku dēļ smadzeņu nepietiekamības un citām prioritātēm. Tikai problēma ir tajā, ka tā pa īstam to var novērtēt nozares profesionāļi. 
Es atceros kaut kur ap 2008.gadu žurnālā "Kapitāls" Gints Guks bija sniedzis gana plašu interviju. Un tā galvenā tēze, kas vijās cauri (iespējams, ka pat tieši tādiem vārdiem): lampiņas saskrūvēt nav liela māksla. Māksla ir saliet šnabi.
Ir pagājuši ~10 gadi un ir prieks, ka Latvijas ekonomikas struktūrā ir daudz kas mainījies  ::  .

----------


## kaspich

> Visu cieņu par tādām shēmām iz 90-o vidus. Es pats arīdzan tālāk par "programmējamo" IR13 netiku dēļ smadzeņu nepietiekamības un citām prioritātēm. Tikai problēma ir tajā, ka tā pa īstam to var novērtēt nozares profesionāļi. 
> Es atceros kaut kur ap 2008.gadu žurnālā "Kapitāls" Gints Guks bija sniedzis gana plašu interviju. Un tā galvenā tēze, kas vijās cauri (iespējams, ka pat tieši tādiem vārdiem): lampiņas saskrūvēt nav liela māksla. Māksla ir saliet šnabi.
> Ir pagājuši ~10 gadi un ir prieks, ka Latvijas ekonomikas struktūrā ir daudz kas mainījies  .


 snjabja lieshanaa nekas nav mainiijies - salej un dzer.  ::  Tieshi tik vienkaarshi/sarezgjiiti. Savukaart, pasaakumos skatuves un gaismas liek konkurenti.

----------


## martell

Jā - es jau par to pašu. Bārmeņa sindroms vairs nevar būt par pamatu nopietnam un noturīgam biznesam. Un otrkārt - arī patērējošā publika vairs nav tik lumpenizēta. Es īsti nepiekritīšu augstāk rakstītajam par nespējīgu jauno paaudzi. Ir ļoti daudzi ar dabisku urķēšanos tieksmi dažādās tēmās. Tiesa gan, tādi forumos ar dumiem jautājumiem neparādās.

----------


## krabis

Jā, tajos laikos tauta ar minimāliem pieejamiem resursiem spēja dabūt gatavas fantastiskas lietas. Atceros vienu savu izstrādājumu. Dabūju kaut kur beigtu teātra prožektoru, sauktu par pistoli. Mazs prožektoriņš uz statīva ar garu trubu un regulējamu lēcu tanī priekšā. Iemudrīju es izdegušās spuldzes vietā, fokusā, ИФК - 120 no foto zibspuldzes, uztaisīju elementāru stroboskopu uz pāris traņiem un tiristora. Atlika diskotēkā piefiksēt kādu simpātisku meiteni, kura forši kustējās un uzšaut pa viņu ar šo prožektoru - stroboskopu. Tauta sajūsmā elsa  ::

----------


## kaspich

mees tai laikaa buuveejaam strobus uz PAR64 reklektoru un to IFK baazes. ar 555 timeri un aareeju sinhronizaaciju, ja vajag. vadi ar XLR - dereeja no skanjotaaju kraajumiem.
Bija pults ar 16 kanaaliem. uz 16C84 baazes. vareeja vienlaiciigi, kaa skrejosho, random, grupu stobeeshanu - visaadi efekti bija sataisiiti.
16 gab. gar ''meeli'' Open 3 bija reaali smalki!

----------


## tornislv

Piezīmēšu gan, ka, cik atceros, ifk120 sprāga nost kā mušas, ja močīja vairā kā pāris minūtes. Savukārt tikt pie isk sērijas strobiem bija liela laime... un reta. Nesen kaut kur atradu sauju IFK lampu, bet slinkums kaut ko taisīt - acis tāpat jau nerāda  ::

----------

